# Surf and Turf



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2013)

Started off a bloomin onion. Kept ours plain and simple this time, no topping. 2 sweet onions, olive oil and Tony Cacheres's Creole Seasoning. Also had a few hassleback potatoes drizzled with olive oil, salt, pepper and garlic.






Portabellas stuffed with lump crab meat, 1 egg, 2 tbs mayo, roasted red peppers, salt and pepper.





Onions are done. We could not eat these fast enough. Soooo much better without the greasy breading. If we had four we would have eaten them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3lb sirloin to share, seasoned with salt and pepper.













Dinner is ready. Herb butter to top the potatoes with that was outrageously good!









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2013)

Oohhhh myyyy.  Pass the drool rag, please.

Fantastic, Larry!  I love that you add the recipe ingredients next to the (drool) pics.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2013)

Looking good, Larry. VERY good.
I do my grilled onions differently. I'm going to slice them like yours next time. Thanks for the idea. I've never seen that before.
Great pics and descriptions. Fantastic looking meal.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2013)

I just noticed, is that some kind of dip or sauce for the onions?


----------



## chopper (Mar 23, 2013)

That looks fantastic Larry!  I'm on my way!!!


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 23, 2013)

That is my kind of food porn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, definitely food porn...


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 23, 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gee that all looks delicious Larry, can I come to your place for a week or so?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone!  Yes, anyone can come to stay and eat!  You just have to do dishes!


----------



## jharris (Mar 25, 2013)

LarryWolfe said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone!  Yes, anyone can come to stay and eat!  You just have to do dishes!



Deal! I'll even take out the garbage.

Address please.

Oh, telephone number and favorite beverage.

I never show up unexpectedly or empty handed.


----------

